
Nine out of 10 people found to be biased against women - laurex
https://www.theguardian.com/global-development/2020/mar/05/nine-out-of-10-people-found-to-be-biased-against-women
======
breathtaken
There are 3 lies which exist. Lies, damned lies, and statistics.

------
mytailorisrich
Does that mean 5 out of 5 women are biased against other women, or only 4 out
of 5?

